# ???Hydroponics???



## 666blazer666 (Apr 1, 2008)

alright i wanna set up a hydro ebb and flow system and my first thought is :holysheep: where do i begin so i start going threw the items in my head storage basket tubes water pump air stones and what not then i get to the plants happy little home and i was wondering if im making a sog could i use a kiddy pool you know thoes tiny little plastic ones they sell i was hoping to run 2 of thies pools off of one larg res. so i guess my question is will thies pools work for a sog because im limited on space and could someone tell me if this would make a good setup anyway thks for the help
:bong1:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to MP. Good to have you here. Lots of great information to be had and shared on here between experienced growers. I hope you find the answers to all the questions you have. 

I can't even begin to help you. I have never done hydro. I am curious about the idea though. Sounds like it could be a very cool setup. Hopefully someone can help you as my curiousity is spiked. Anyone? Take care and be safe.


----------



## 666blazer666 (Apr 1, 2008)

thank you vary much i began thinking about this idea the other night to save money because they are like 10 dollars insted of the 25-30 for some of the 4-5 bins they sell at hydroponic shops


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

I hear ya there. I would set up the system before I dished out the money to buy a system already set up. I like to customize everything to my liking though. Hope someone else has some thoughts on it....Take care.


----------



## someguy (Apr 1, 2008)

2 kiddy pools? how limited on space are ya? im pretty limited


----------



## 666blazer666 (Apr 2, 2008)

vary limited and you know thoes little 3 feet wide like half a foot deep plastic things and what not one wold be for veg one would be for flower like stacked kinda ill post a pic of a designe plane


----------



## 666blazer666 (Apr 2, 2008)

is that a squral cage on the bottom


----------



## someguy (Apr 3, 2008)

no cages, in the closet anyways, a got a couple water bottles and the fan. i gotta box wedged under the fan, helps with the vibration even though i got weather stripping in between box and fan. but onto your pool question, i dont see why it wouldnt work. id guess the biggest concern is the light hitting your water & nutes while watering. theres ways to okie rig anything though. plus keeping the light totally sealed from the grow to the veg areas. i got amazing product my first grow, and i barely knew what i was doing. on the second grow now, still dont know what im doin. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=227516#post227516 but i spend a lotta $ on nice stuff. id say try if you got the budget. make a grow log. but this forum helped A LOT in my process. plus i didnt have to feel bad hitting up old grower friends just for help.


----------



## 666blazer666 (Apr 3, 2008)

well i was thinking about it and decided that i was going to use a pool for flwr and just set up a tiny drip system for the veg in the other room so i would have no light disturbing my babys =]]


----------



## 666blazer666 (Apr 3, 2008)

squral cage fan


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2008)

ha, if you say so. i wanna see your set up when you get it, well, set up


----------

